# From Hawaii to Italy need advise



## leilanis (Nov 5, 2008)

Aloha! I am from Hawaii and plan on living in Italy. I am in Hotels/Resorts so I could apply to different hotels, but I want to live in a beautiful, not so big city, not too expensive, not to hot or cold, please no beach (this is all there is in Hawaii), and a town or city that I can meet or date men my age group (I am 45). I also got invited to Siena for a stained glass apprenticeship, but again it looks like such a small town that it may not be a place for a single professional. I have only been to Venice, which was beautiful, but I feel lost trying to find info on the areas that I should be considering. Mahalo!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Boy, you don't ask for much, do you?  The big issue you're going to run into is getting a visa that will allow you to work. Normally, this means finding a job - and in the current economic climate, that may be your biggest concern. 

How's your Italian (i.e. language skills)? This will also be a big determinant of whether or not you can get a job in Italy.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## livialen (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi...shall we swap some info? I live in italy but am considering moving to Hawaii!  
Hotel industry is one of the few that will always survive in Italy, no matter how the economy will go. There are plenty of towns like the one you wish for. Often indeed not very large (else you must considder Firenze, Verona, Venezia, Rome). Nice hotels can be found close to warm water spas like Saturnia, Chianciano, Petriolo, just to mention a few a know, but there are many others in the north of Italy too. South-centre-north Italy? The more you go north the richer and more precise people are, slightly less corrupt...but sure there will be exceptions. The region of Toscana (Tuscany) has many hotels and B&B's. Another fanstastically beautiful touristic area is the Costiera Amalfitana (Amalfi, Capri, Sorrento, Positano, etc), south of Naples, and north in Liguria the "Cinque terre", five little towns on the coast that make up "la via dell'Amore", "the road of Love"...there would be so much more to say. You didn't say your sex...well, for your own sake I almost wish you are ****, else it might be hard finding a man in town...it seems to be the latest "fashion"! (if you are **** your career will benefit greatly!). Entertainment is everywhere, people each out very often (pizza at restaurant from 7euros, sparkling water from 2-3euros for 1liter bottle, normal bottle wine around 15-20euros; cinema ticket full price around 7euros; museums & art exhibitions vary but often around 15euros). Well good luck! I would appreciate it if you could give me some info for my fiancè on job opportunities & salaries for a Hospitalist Physician specialized in Internal Medicine, Geritrics and PhD in Infectious Diseases...while I am in marketing&advertising but would like to put up my own little business in a field that would allow me to make a good living...any advice will be highly appreciated! Thanx and if you have any questions give a shout!


----------

